
Functions: To Split or Not to Split - ingve
https://blog.jonstodle.com/to-split-or-not-to-split/
======
dguo
John Carmack has some thoughts on this issue: [http://number-
none.com/blow/john_carmack_on_inlined_code.htm...](http://number-
none.com/blow/john_carmack_on_inlined_code.html)

I personally prefer style C with occasional comments serving as guidelines for
the reader.

------
ryan_glass
Nice post - thanks. I'm guilty of sometimes splitting and other times not,
making the choice mostly on feel. Never modifying local state when splitting
functions is an easy rule of thumb to follow.

